# Oil on Spark plugs



## Bow94z (Oct 6, 2007)

i understand this is a common problem among these cars. Looks like I need valve cover gasket and spark plug tube seals, and i'll get new plugs, Anything else?
I read it's an easy fix, is there any write ups?

How do most suck the oil out of the tube so it doesnt drop down after I pull the plug. 

Anything else should be changed during this procedure?

Any tips or writeups would be helpful

Thanks guys


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

To clean the plug area before pulling them I use some engine degreaser spray then a little water to rinse it out . I try not to really soak the engine compartment just run the water lightly . Then I use towel/rag to soak up some of the water and then blow dry the area with compressed air . I then let it dry before getting to the work. Hope this helps.


----------

